# Big Old Anadromous Rainbow



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked this nice fish up in one of my favorite spots in Idaho. She put up a great fight and proceeded to rip line violently out of the reel to the tune of 30-40 yards several times before getting tired enough for me to grab on for a quick picture. The tape stretched to just short of 3 feet......what a fish. Fished with eggs most of the day(note the red fingers) and picked her up when I switched to a chrome headed blackfly for a few casts. Caught a few other smaller fish in the 5 lb range. Great day of fishing, funny how a little cold weather keeps the masses home watching football.------------SS


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

She's a beauty! Nice work.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats, awesome fish!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That is one dandy fish! Haha, know what you mean about the cold and football! ;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What a hog


----------

